# On Warfarin...wanted, Coaguchek machine



## TheFlups (Nov 9, 2012)

Just an off-chance...anyone got a Coaguchek machine for sale?

It's a small portable machine that reads the INR of your blood...needed when away touring so results can be emailed back to the surgery so they can confirm warfarin dose needed.

Well...you never know!


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Very expensive item.....

the Coagulchek XS is £517.00 and a box of 48 strips is £136.60.......

It is worth checking (sorry no pun intended) whether you can borrow one for a specific trip........ if not it would probably be cheaper to use a local Docto and have it analysed by a professional lab......

The costs of that check MIGHT be reclaimable if it is deemed as essential"emergency treatment"........

Sorry not to be more positive, ask your consultant whether they have access to machines via the manufacturers that you could borrow for a trip....

Dave


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

TheFlups said:


> Just an off-chance...anyone got a Coaguchek machine for sale?
> 
> It's a small portable machine that reads the INR of your blood...needed when away touring so results can be emailed back to the surgery so they can confirm warfarin dose needed.
> 
> Well...you never know!


How do you do it when at home, sorry, very ignorant of this type of thing, do you need to go to the surgery every day?


----------



## Suzysetter (Jun 19, 2011)

I have to go to local hospital and wait so always take a book to read.
Am now every three weeks which is so much better than weekly
They send the result to you...get it next day which tells you what dose of warfarin to take until next test.
Some food affect it but expect you have been told about them.
You do get use to it!
Sue


----------



## jarcadia (May 1, 2005)

I have been taking warfarin for about 12 years now, I go to the INR clinic at our local hospital about every 6 weeks. The price of a Coaguchek according to the specialist there is now £299, and the strips, here in Wales, are available on prescription, but have to be kept in the fridge and have a very short life, so I declined to have one. We usually go away in the winter to Italy for around 3 months at a time, and I've never had a problem in getting a test at a local pharmacy, usually pay around €5 and if there is a problem with the results I can phone a dedicated number at our hospital to speak to someone, however I have been fortunate so far that my levels have remained constant whilst away! I have also used pharmacies in Spain but in France it is slightly different as you have to go to a laboratory (most towns have one) and you usually need a prescription from your own doctor.


----------



## TheFlups (Nov 9, 2012)

Thanks all for the interest and comments...

I am in the early stages of getting my levels right (INR 2.5 is ideal) therefore I have to go to the surgery in the UK every 3 days until things settle down somewhere between a reading of INR 2-3.

The nurse at my practise advised me to get a machine especially if we are away in the van as indeed we like to be about 6 months out of every year (mostly Europe)

She (The Nurse) has agreed for me to send her my readings myself by text and then she will text me back the correct dosage to take up until the next test so she is trying to be helpful.

The main reason for wanting to acquire a Coaguchek machine is that I dont have to make appointments...I dont have to que at different surgeries/clinics/pharmacies etc whilst travelling and put up with coughs and sneezes everywhere I go. Also with only a 7.5m MH and myself not being very mobile it would be a struggle, at least until the test frequencies extend.


----------



## cricketballls (Jul 17, 2010)

Strongly advise against any second hand medical device unless recertified/recalibrated


----------



## TheFlups (Nov 9, 2012)

cricketballs...indeed...it is a condition of use that it is calibrated with the surgery's own device to ensure accuracy.


----------



## papaken (Nov 21, 2010)

*Warfarin or Dabigatran*

I was diagnosed with Arterial Fib(AF) and the hospital said they wanted to put me on Warfarin but I said NO so they offered me Dabigatran etexilate tablets which after an initial blood test only needs checking every few Months.
Try suggesting that to your doc/hospital. :?


----------



## TheFlups (Nov 9, 2012)

Thanks papa ken, I will. Especially since nobody seems to have a Coaguchek machine they wanna sell!


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

there's a number of them on Fleabay of you're interested

a word of caution. whilst these machines look easy to use, incorrect use can lead to incorrect results which can be dangerous. 

I worked for the company (actually it's predecessor) that makes them (and similar meters for blood glucose, cholesterol, lactate etc). they are great and very accurate if used properly; bloody useless if not.

IF you do get one, make sure you are shown by a trained person how to use it correctly please.


----------



## TheFlups (Nov 9, 2012)

Appreciate the advice fatbuddha. I am currently bidding on one but being tight, I probably won't get it. I also realise I need to get it to be reading the same as the one in the surgery.

A bit new to this but getting there...may have to use clinics for the first 6 months as we hope to get away early January to Spain...fingers x


----------

